# Spacca



## pattyfashiion

In Italia abbiamo un'espressione usata soprattutto tra i giovani, "_Spacca di brutto!_" o semplicemente "_Spacca!_" per indicare qualcosa veramente eccezionale o particolarmente bella.
Tipo un brano musicale che è molto "trendy" o molto apprezzato.

C'è un'espressione simile in Spagnolo?

Esa mùsica rompe...!!!

?Algo màs cercano?


----------



## 0scar

Alguna vez se decía _rompe_, o _mata_, pero eso cambia todas la semanas.


----------



## El tano trucho

0scar said:


> Alguna vez se decía _rompe_, o _mata_, pero eso cambia todas la semanas.


Se puede decir en castellano rioplatense "es un crack" con relación tanto a personas como a cosas?
Muchas gracias,

ETT


----------



## Neuromante

Me imagino que habrá un montón de expresiones para cada grupo social, dentro de estos para cada franja de edad. Y para hacerlo más fácil variará casi de barrio en barrio.


Oscar:
¿Cambia todas las semanas? Más bien todos los días.

Últimamente se puede oír por aquí "Se sale" "Está que se sale"


----------



## 0scar

El tano trucho said:


> Se puede decir en castellano rioplatense "es un crack" con relación tanto a personas como a cosas?


Solo para personas, pero es muy viejo eso de _crack y_  se usaba más que todo para referirse a futbolistas.


----------



## liubiza

0scar said:


> Solo para personas, pero es muy viejo eso de _crack y_  se usaba más que todo para referirse a futbolistas.


Yo lo sigo oyendo muy a menudo.
Yo dirìa que "mola un huevo" (bueno, no lo digo porque eso de huevo no me triunfa mucho, digo "mola" y ya està  ).


----------



## Neuromante

liubiza said:


> Yo lo sigo oyendo muy a menudo.
> Yo dirìa que "mola un huevo" (bueno, no lo digo porque eso de huevo no me triunfa mucho, digo "mola" y ya està  ).



Eso que te señalo ¿Lo has sacado de alguien de algún lugar? Por que no me suena "genérico" pero tampoco imposible. Como eres ítaloparlante no sé si es un error u otra cosa.



Y podría ser hasta un ejemplo de la duda de este hilo, por cierto.


----------



## lizzie86

Patty,ma a me non sembra poi così usata dai giovani in Italia questa espressione.Io per esempio dalle mie parti non ho mai sentito l'espressione "spacca di brutto".Può essere che come in Italia anche in Spagna ci siano mille espressioni per dire questa cosa.In fondo il linguaggio giovanile è qualcosa di molto particolare e che varia addirittura da città a città.


----------



## Neuromante

Lizzie:
In Spagna ma anche in tutta la Sudamerica, Guinea,Le Filippine, parte degli Stati Uniti.
In prattica uno dei problemmi cui è capire se stiamo parlando di una cosa "generica", locale ma riconosciuta come spagnolo per tutto il "territorio", qualcosa che non appartiene allo spagnolo ma è un localismo o un vero sbaglio (Non tutti i localismi sono regolare -Tipo il "laismo")


----------



## liubiza

Neuromante said:


> Eso que te señalo ¿Lo has sacado de alguien de algún lugar? Por que no me suena "genérico" pero tampoco imposible. Como eres ítaloparlante no sé si es un error u otra cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> Y podría ser hasta un ejemplo de la duda de este hilo, por cierto.


¿En qué sentido no te suena "genérico? A lo mejor no se usa mucho por España, pero yo lo he oído de un alicantino y se me ha pegado.
Perdoname, no he entendido que tiene que ver el "no me triunfa" que has señalado con el téma del topic..

Ah, comunque io "spacca" l'ho sentito moltissimo e ovunque, credo sia più nordico che altro, ma anche qui all'estremo sud lo si dice spesso.


----------



## Neuromante

liubiza said:


> ¿En qué sentido no te suena "genérico? A lo mejor no se usa mucho por España, pero yo lo he oído de un alicantino y se me ha pegado.
> Perdoname, no he entendido que tiene que ver el "no me triunfa" que has señalado con el téma del topic..



Por "genérico" quería decir de uso común, o al menos de una zona amplia. Ahora ya sé que no es un error tuyo, suele pasar con las expresiones hechas. Pero, la verdad, es la única vez que lo he oído/leído.

Sobre lo del tema. Es que "Me triunfa" quizás sea una forma (Alicantina, ahora sé) de decir _"Spacca"_ o al menos muy aproximada.


----------



## gatogab

liubiza said:


> Ah, comunque io "spacca" l'ho sentito moltissimo e ovunque, credo sia più nordico che altro, ma anche qui all'estremo sud lo si dice spesso.


Qui, all'estremo sud ovest, mai sentito.
Apriró di più le mie orecchie.
gg


----------



## neutrino2

liubiza said:


> Yo dirìa que "mola un huevo"



En España peninsular también: ¡mola mogollón!


----------



## *stellamarina*

lizzie86 said:


> Patty,ma a me non sembra poi così usata dai giovani in Italia questa espressione.Io per esempio dalle mie parti non ho mai sentito l'espressione "spacca di brutto".Può essere che come in Italia anche in Spagna ci siano mille espressioni per dire questa cosa.In fondo il linguaggio giovanile è qualcosa di molto particolare e che varia addirittura da città a città.


 
Conosco questa espressione (devo averla ascoltata in qualche film) ma neanche io l'ho mai sentita qui.


----------



## huts

hola,
"no me triunfa" en barcelona se oye por todas partes, diría que más en negativo por algo que no te gusta.
en positivo me suena raro decir que "me triunfó esa peli", no sé no me suena natural.
también he oído: "fue una triunfada" (por fue una pasada) y "¿has triunfado?" (por te has salido con la tuya, a menudo en el sentido de ligar).
sin el reflexivo el sentido que toma es el normal de "fulano triunfa en no sé donde".
bueno, vaya rollo os he soltado...
buen fin de semana,
capannina


----------



## liubiza

huts said:


> hola,
> "no me triunfa" en barcelona se oye por todas partes, diría que más en negativo por algo que no te gusta.
> en positivo me suena raro decir que "me triunfó esa peli", no sé no me suena natural.
> también he oído: "fue una triunfada" (por fue una pasada) y "¿has triunfado?" (por te has salido con la tuya, a menudo en el sentido de ligar).
> sin el reflexivo el sentido que toma es el normal de "fulano triunfa en no sé donde".
> bueno, vaya rollo os he soltado...
> buen fin de semana,
> capannina


Claro, yo también lo he oído exclusivamente con sentido negativo.
Por eso no me enteraba bien de lo que Neuromante quisiera decir.


----------

